# اريد زوجة مثالية يارب......



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

* 





اريد زوجة مثالية يارب**

منـذ سنوات طلبت من الرب زوجة

الـرب أجـاب ليس عندك زوجة لأنك لم تطلب

لم أطلب فقط زوجة و لكن شـرحت للرب الزوجة

التى اريدها

زوجة رقيقة ، محبة، مسامحة ، صبورة

كريمة ،مسالمة ، ذكية ، متفاهمة ، بشوشة

دافئـة ، ظريفة ، مجاملة، صادقة، رقيقة الاحساس ، رحيمة

ذكرت ايضا مواصفاتها البدنية التى احلم بها

و بعد فترة من إضافتى قائمـة الطلبات الخاصة

بالزوجة التى ارغبها

و أثنـاء صـلاتى سمعـت صوت ربى فى قلبـى يقول

يا بنـى أنـا لـن استطيـع أن ألبـى طلبـك

سألت لمـاذا يا ربـى

قـال لأنى الرب و الرب عـادل و الرب هو الحق

و كل ما يفعـلة يجب ان يكون

صحيح و عادل

أجبت ، ربى انا لا أفهم

لمـاذا لا استطيـع ان أحصل على ما طلبتة؟

الـرب أجـاب

سـأشـرح لـك

ليس من العـدل أبـداً أن أحقق لك طلبـك

وهـو غيـر موجـود فى ذاتك

ليس من العـدل أبـداً أن امنحك شخص

لدية كل الحب و أنت عـدوانى أحيـانـاً

أو أمنحـك شخص كـريـم و أنت فى بعض الاحيان

قاسى ،

أو أنسـان غفـور و أنت تخفى بعض من الثـأر داخلك

أو أنسـان حسـاس و أنت متبـلد المشاعر

ثـم قـال لى الرب

من الأفضـل لى أن أعطيـك الانسـانة التى

تستطيـع أن تنمـى كل هـذه الصفـات التى تطلبهـا

بـدلاً من أن تضيـع وقتك فى البحث عن من تمـلك فعلا

هـذة الصفـات التى ترغبها

زوجتك ستكون عظم من عظمك

و لحم من لحمك

ستـرى نفسك فيهـا

و أنتم معـاً ستصبحون واحداً

الـزواج كالمـدرسة

هى حياة ممتـدة من التعليـم

تكون انت و شريكتك نوع من التوافق

والمشاركة ليس فقط لإسعـاد بعضكما البعض

و لكن لتصبحوا بشر أفضل و تكونوا ثنائى

مترابط متماسك

أنا لن أعطيك الشـريكـة المثاليـة

لأنك لست أيضـاً مثـالى

سـأعطيك الشريكة التى معها تستطيع أن تكبروا معا……*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*واااااااو *

*فعلا كلام رائع بيستدعي التفكير والتامل العميق *

*الانسان احيانا بيتمرد على شي معين وبعدها يمكن يكتشف انو كان الاصلح الو *

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على الموضوع *

*ويستحق افضل تقييم *





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *واااااااو *
> 
> *فعلا كلام رائع بيستدعي التفكير والتامل العميق *
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى .....بامانة الواحد مُحرج من تواضعكم ومحبتكم
جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ التصميم دة.......بامانة مستحقش.


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2010)

حقيقى ابو تربو 

اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااائع 

كلام جميل اوى اوى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (26 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا الانسان ديما بيحب ان يتعامل مع اشخاص*
*مثالين ,,وهو بيكون مش مثالى يحب ان تكون*
*الناس معة صادقة ,,وهو فى نفس الوقت كداب*
*واحيانا يفضل يذكر فى عيوب الناس وهو بيكون*
*مليان عيوب المفروض على الواحد لما يحب ان*
*الناس تتغير لازم يتغير هو الاول ولما يطلب من*
*حد ان يفعل شيئ ,,لازم هو يفعلة الاول وهو دة*
*العدل الحقيقى والرب دائما عادل لا يعطى الا بعدل*
*وبحكمة . اشكرك اخى للموضوع هذا الجميل بجد*
*جعلتنى افكر فى اننى اطلب من الرب اشياء كثيرة*
*وانا لست مستحق لها فى الوقت الحالى فيجب ان*
*اتغير حتى يكون ,ما طلبتة مناسب لى وفية العدل*
*اخوك ادهم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> حقيقى ابو تربو
> 
> اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2010)

تريد زوجة مثالية وهل انت مثالى تواضع شوية


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *فعلا الانسان ديما بيحب ان يتعامل مع اشخاص*
> *مثالين ,,وهو بيكون مش مثالى يحب ان تكون*
> *الناس معة صادقة ,,وهو فى نفس الوقت كداب*
> *واحيانا يفضل يذكر فى عيوب الناس وهو بيكون*
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> تريد زوجة مثالية وهل انت مثالى تواضع شوية


ربى يسوع هبنى تواضع......كما قلت تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2010)

كلام فى منتهى العقل


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> كلام فى منتهى العقل


----------

